# Landscape painting - Family Gathering



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey,

Finished another painting (well, finished for now anyways)
I've recorded the progress on video: 



















Save​


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

[redacted]


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Abdushakur said:


> This is looking tight.
> 
> I have been thinking about learning how to paint. Any suggestions?
> I have been exclusively pen and ink since I was about 14, but I have been interested in painting. I just got home from the art supply store, and every time I go in for something, I always leave with the feeling, "Man, I should really buy some paint and a canvas".


Hey,
Well if that's the feeling you should definitely start.
I've heard many people stay away from oils because the thinners smell and is toxic but nowadays we've learned that you can clean out oil paint with basic cooking oil+soap.

Where to start, gees. I dunno. I guess it depends on what subject matter you're interested in, Youtube for tutorials in that art style perhaps.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love this style of painting. You nailed it! Do you mind if I attempt to copy this?


----------

